# Travel Photography - since we can’t travel



## Black5

Since the Covid-19 lockdown and travel restrictions have come into force, many of you may have cancelled or had to delay holidays and much anticipated travel plans.

Since we are a global village here on WUS, I thought it might be nice to share some travel photo's, in particular of land marks or features of a location that help ease the pain of not being able to visit.

Photo's of your own home town/city/country, or of those you have visited are welcome.

Age or time is irrelevant, but please note the location the photo was taken and any other interesting details that you would like to share...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Betterthere

First trip cancelled was Caymans... Missed by a week.


----------



## Betterthere

Second trip cancelled Charleston, SC


----------



## Betterthere

Third trip cancelled Yellowstone


----------



## Black5

Here's some from Greece I took a few years back.

Chania, Crete...


----------



## Betterthere

^fixed pics Italy was on the list for 4th Qtr


----------



## dfwcowboy

Alcatraz Island


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Santa Monica Mountains, California





























Sailing in the Channel Islands, California








Snotty weather in the Southern Sierras, California


----------



## Black5

This is Sparta...


----------



## Betterthere

Trip back to Caymans in June I didn't schedule.


----------



## Black5

Mykynos...


----------



## lvt

Start taxiing.


----------



## lvt

Back to the 90's, it turned out that my wife unexpectedly took a photo of the Concorde passenger aircraft in London airport. I only discovered that photo recently, more than 20 years later.


----------



## Galaga




----------



## dfwcowboy

Somewhere over the Texas Hill Country


----------



## Black5

Galaga said:


> View attachment 15029153
> 
> View attachment 15029155
> 
> View attachment 15029157
> 
> View attachment 15029159
> 
> View attachment 15029161
> 
> View attachment 15029163


Where were these taken G?

Absolutely beautiful...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Betterthere

Black5 said:


> Where were these taken G?
> 
> Absolutely beautiful...
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Especially those last 2


----------



## Galaga

Black5 said:


> Where were these taken G?
> 
> Absolutely beautiful...
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


1. Santorini, Greek Islands

2. Kotor, Montenegro

3, Mostar, Bosnia

4. Lake Como, Italy

5. Cinque Terre, Italy

6. La Spezia, Italy

7. Colosseum, Rome - Italy

8. Burj Khalifa, Dubai - UAE

(My 50th birthday Euro trip). Also went to Belgrade and Novi Sad in Serbia, Athens and Mykonos in Greece and visited some family in Slovenia.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Dawn in the Himalayas:










Brother of OoO


----------



## Incident

Alor Island, East Nusa Tenggara Province, Indonesia


----------



## Gunnar_917

Big Ben and houses or Parliament at dusk (taken on film):









Brother of OoO


----------



## mui.richard

Hokkaido, Japan. Taken on Fuji Velvia 50 in 2014


----------



## Gunnar_917

mui.richard said:


> Hokkaido, Japan. Taken on Fuji Velvia 50 in 2014


Fantastic work as always Bro Dick

Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5

Gunnar_917 said:


> Fantastic work as always Bro Dick
> 
> Brother of OoO


X 2.
Particularly like the tree.
Beautifully composed shot...

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Taken in 2013 on Cheung Chou Island in Hong Kong with Nikon D3s.


----------



## mui.richard

Hong Kong International Airport, on Kodak Tri-X 400 in 2011


----------



## limnoman

I managed to squeeze a trip to Costa Rica in late February to early March, so I can't complain about this partial isolation.

















I stolen picture of my downtown.


----------



## mui.richard

rjohnson56 said:


> I managed to squeeze a trip to Costa Rica in late February to early March, so I can't complain about this partial isolation.
> 
> View attachment 15033071


That's a beautiful shot.


----------



## SolarPower

Last trip before the Covid outbrake - Montreal


----------



## Gunnar_917

Around the time this pic was taken I did an 8:37 around the 'Ring in this car









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917

Karaussell









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917

My favourite section and corners of the track









Brother of OoO


----------



## screwbird17

Lisbon, Portugal

YashicaMat 124G
Kodak E100


----------



## mui.richard

Kyoto Train Station, Japan 2011. Shot on Fuji Reala Pro 100


----------



## mumblypeg

*Glacier trek in Alaska*


----------



## mui.richard

Kyoto Geisha district, Japan 2011. Shot on Kodak Tri-X 400.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Potala Palace


----------



## Gunnar_917

Everest at Sunset and Sunrise


----------



## Skellig

Giant’s Causeway, Antrim, Co Down, Northern Ireland.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Another one from Costa Rica


----------



## Heithel

My trip to Mexico that I managed to come back from just one week right before the world ended (kinda lucky to be honest).

Hopefully it'll ease your quarantine a bit 

Got all these shots in a queue to be posted on my Instagram fairly soon. So that's a sneak preview for your eyes only

Give me a follow if you like what you see!

https://www.instagram.com/m_c.ph/










































































































































Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Gunnar_917

Skellig said:


> Giant's Causeway, Antrim, Co Down, Northern Ireland.


My trip there in December 2003 involved a rainy day with me being completely under dressed for the wind and rain

Brother of OoO


----------



## Heithel

mui.richard said:


> Hokkaido, Japan. Taken on Fuji Velvia 50 in 2014


These are mesmerising 

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Heithel

mui.richard said:


> Kyoto Geisha district, Japan 2011. Shot on Kodak Tri-X 400.


Just wow. Film always has that extra something.

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## fish70

Prague

















Paris









Good to see the French Army likes to parade in the rain too.









Berlin

















Neuschwanstein Castle









Dubrovnik, Croatia









Munich - They like Mike.









Up by my folk's place









Tokyo


----------



## Incident

Ubud, Bali, Indonesia


----------



## Gunnar_917

Random shot from Dresden









Bro of OoO


----------



## mui.richard

Yonge Street, downtown Toronto Canada 2017, Nikon D4s.


----------



## mui.richard

Sunset at Pak Nai, the Hong Kong/China border 2008. Sony A700


----------



## Gunnar_917

mui.richard said:


> Yonge Street, downtown Toronto Canada 2017, Nikon D4s.


Love it!!

Brother of OoO


----------



## ShermanBurk




----------



## Black5

Gunnar_917 said:


> My favourite section and corners of the track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother of OoO


Is there an in car video?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Black5 said:


> Is there an in car video?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Nah not from me sadly.

That pic was taken whilst I was in a DC2 type r

Bro of OoO


----------



## Melon84

Białowieża Poland









Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Black5

Since it's Greek Orthodox Easter this weekend, here's a collection of Greek churches, religious symbology and monasteries we came across...


----------



## mui.richard

Gunnar_917 said:


> Love it!!
> 
> Brother of OoO


Thanks bro


----------



## bigclive2011

Great idea for a cheer up thread!!



























A few of my "Wish I was there" photos.


----------



## Black5

rjohnson56 said:


> I managed to squeeze a trip to Costa Rica in late February to early March, so I can't complain about this partial isolation.
> 
> View attachment 15033071
> 
> 
> I stolen picture of my downtown.
> 
> View attachment 15033073


Love the reflection off the water...


----------



## Black5

Gunnar_917 said:


> Potala Palace
> View attachment 15043179
> 
> View attachment 15043157


Such an amazing building!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Great idea for a thread. I have been looking through my travel photos a lot. 
These days I opt to hike home to avoid public transit, so I still get to enjoy nature, so I am lucky in that sense. 
Some really cool pics here! Nice work Galaga and Heithel!

Mine aren't nearly as exotic; most are just some hiking photos, but they still have some charm. Anyway, mostly Korean mountains and islands along with a bit of Thailand and Taiwan. 
















































































And a watch photo I guess


----------



## screwbird17

Positano, Italy

Fuji Reala
YashicaMat 124G


----------



## mui.richard

Since some of you seem to like film 

Sagano "Truck Train", Sagano municipal, Kyoto Japan 2011. Photographed on Fuji Velvia 50.


----------



## Nokie

Beautiful photos everyone. Hope we can all have the enjoyment of traveling again at some point.

Right here in my own back yard-


----------



## Gunnar_917

Brother of OoO


----------



## yankeexpress

Green Mountain hike, Vermont










From the top of a fire tower on Gile Mountain, Norwich, Vermont, looking west toward ski country.










Looking east to the White Mountains of New Hampshire, toward Dartmouth College


----------



## yankeexpress

Old photo at work....Photo of my iPad taken at sea at sunrise headed ESE to San Juan from Florida using iNavX. Ship's position is the blue icon on the upper left on the plotted track to destination. Compass course, speed, Lat/Lon position, time to go, distance to go, cross track error and other data are across the top of the iPad screen.












Cargo operations in San Juan


----------



## yankeexpress

Home a few winters ago



Quebec



Racing with wife and boys on Lake Norman, North Carolina



Heading out to race at low tide in Rockport, Massachusetts


----------



## Black5

Nokie said:


> Beautiful photos everyone. Hope we can all have the enjoyment of traveling again at some point.
> 
> Right here in my own back yard-
> 
> View attachment 15045691


Great view.
Very picturesque...

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Low tide, near Wellfleet, Cape Cod


----------



## Tommywine0

Skellig said:


> Giant's Causeway, Antrim, Co Down, Northern Ireland.


Such a memorable spot to visit. I had multiple people so effusively try to describe how unique it is before our trip; I thought they were being overly dramatic, but in the back of my mind I was holding out hope. When we arrived, I just wandered around stunned at the landscape and formations.


----------



## Gunnar_917

yankeexpress said:


>


The joy of distinct seasons ;-)


----------



## bombaywalla

Tommywine0 said:


> Such a memorable spot to visit. I had multiple people so effusively try to describe how unique it is before our trip; I thought they were being overly dramatic, but in the back of my mind I was holding out hope. When we arrived, I just wandered around stunned at the landscape and formations.


Ditto! I visited Giant's Causeway with my cousin who grew up in Belfast (she has since moved to Canada) & like-wise I was stunned by the landscape & rock formations. I was using a Minolta film camera & I think I exposed the entire roll at that site! LOL!


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Been seeing the sights here in northern Utah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

When the boat ride entered its final stretch towards Venice, this view took my breathe away. I was at the forward-most stern of the boat & had an unimpeded 180-degree view:








another view I liked that caught some of the glitz of Monaco:


----------



## bombaywalla

one cold day in January at home - ice crystals on the driver-side window...


----------



## bombaywalla

One cold December night I decided to keep the deer in my backyard company & try out the "bulb" exposure mode of my D7000. The star in the center, not moving, is the Polaris star:


----------



## mui.richard

Hong Kong cityscape, today


----------



## Gunnar_917

bombaywalla said:


> One cold December night I decided to keep the deer in my backyard company & try out the "bulb" exposure mode of my D7000. The star in the center, not moving, is the Polaris star:
> View attachment 15049633


Nice!


----------



## Gunnar_917

Some from Tasmania




































Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917

Altimeter shot when hiking (I've got tons of these)


----------



## Gunnar_917

Altimeter shot when hiking (I've got tons of these)
View attachment 15050287


----------



## adk225

I think this is a great idea for a thread. Longing for days when everyone can travel safely again...

Nevada Falls and back of Half Dome as seen from the Muir Trail in Yosemite 








Kings Canyon








Nā Pali coast on a gloomy afternoon








Sunset at Hapuna Beach, Big Island








Mile 0 of Iditarod trail in Seward, AK








Fall colors on Blue Ridge Mountains


----------



## BRN

_Yosemite National Park, California_



_San Diego, California_



_Quebec, Canada_



_Mount Snow, Vermont_



_My hometown in Connecticut_


----------



## timefleas

From Yosemite, April 28, 2012--starting at dawn, and throughout the day--before and after my daughter's wedding at Evergreen Lodge--infrared digital.


----------



## Skellig

Famous steps from “ Game of Thrones” in Dubrovnik.


----------



## fish70

Skellig said:


> Famous steps from " Game of Thrones" in Dubrovnik.


I was looking the other way.


----------



## fish70

A few more shots of Paris.


----------



## BRN

Skellig said:


> Famous steps from " Game of Thrones" in Dubrovnik.





fish70 said:


> I was looking the other way.
> 
> View attachment 15066135


Very cool shots!


----------



## Black5

Msb7 said:


> great pics





Msb7 said:


> cant wait to travel


Now that you have 100 posts, sell your watch first...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5

fish70 said:


> I was looking the other way.
> 
> View attachment 15066135


Nice!

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5

Skellig said:


> Famous steps from " Game of Thrones" in Dubrovnik.


Well captured...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## SolarPower

Montreal


----------



## yikeslookout

Mexico City


----------



## yikeslookout

Niagara


----------



## yikeslookout

Toronto


----------



## yikeslookout

Montreal


----------



## Gunnar_917

Msb7 said:


> cant wait to travel


What are you planning on selling?

Brother of OoO


----------



## SolarPower

Alaska


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Black5

@Trinityten
Where were these photo's taken?


----------



## ed21x

Black5 said:


> @Trinityten
> Where were these photo's taken?


Fo Guang Shan Buddha Museum in Kaohsiung is definitely the first one.


----------



## SolarPower

Kyoto


----------



## mumblypeg

Mykonos.....loved the vintage Beemer that was parked down one of the alleys


----------



## Rickster27b

Floating Market .. Bangkok Thailand

















'Fast Boat' ... digitally painted photograph


----------



## Nokie

One more great place very close to me that I can't visit......yet


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten

Black5 said:


> @Trinityten
> Where were these photo's taken?


Deer room @ Moritzburg Castle, Germany

Blue Bldg with funnels [email protected] Dresden, Germany (discovered by accident, walked into an alley from the street).


----------



## Black5

Trinityten said:


> Deer room @ Moritzburg Castle, Germany
> 
> Blue Bldg with funnels [email protected] Dresden, Germany (discovered by accident, walked into an alley from the street).


Thanks.

You've taken some great photos...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## Trinityten

Somewhere @ oil rich South China sea


----------



## Trinityten

Berchtesgaden, Germany


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## SolarPower

Sidney


----------



## Gunnar_917

One from my experiences 









Brother of OoO


----------



## Black5

SolarPower said:


> Sidney


Which Australian Navy ship was #2 taken on?

(P.S. It's spelt Sydney with a y.)

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## SunnyOrange

Amazing photos, it was really a joy to watch!

I will post some of mine :

Belfort, France :









Venice, Italy :









Dresden, Germany :









Dubrovnik, Croatia :


----------



## sophiemckinney

2 trips are already cancelled...


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Tokyo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Seoul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Yokohama

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Capri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Istanbul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Algiers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Agra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

NYC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## soufiane

Positano

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

sophiemckinney said:


> 2 trips are already cancelled...


Hence the thread.
Enjoy the photo's...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Gunnar_917

Daybreak in the Himalayas 









Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917

Cho Oyu









Bro of OoO


----------



## Cobalt117

This make me feel very bad... I watch my pictures and these pictures and I really feel very sad when I know that this year we will not be able to go somewhere...


----------



## SunnyOrange

Luxembourg, Dancing statues :









Van Gogh, but not in Amsterdam. This is in Brussels, Belgium :









Iron Man in Mulhouse, France :


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## SolarPower

Munich


----------



## Gunnar_917

This is what the terrain looks like above 5000 metres









Bro of OoO


----------



## SunnyOrange

Prague


----------



## Krish47

mui.richard said:


> Hokkaido, Japan. Taken on Fuji Velvia 50 in 2014


Great pics mate, as usual....|>|>


----------



## KennyMKSeattle

Wedding Cake Rock, NSW, Australia


----------



## KennyMKSeattle

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 15073983
> 
> 
> View attachment 15074127


Go Hawks !!!


----------



## 5959HH

Betterthere said:


> Third trip cancelled Yellowstone
> View attachment 15029001


Lower Falls?


----------



## canon1243

Check out my travel photography gallery - trying to raise money for my family restaurants' employee fund:

https://clients.collinpierson.com/-thegallery


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Was supposed to be in Belize last week. Obviously, that didn't happen.








Race Rock lighthouse, New York








White knuckle landing, Costa Rica








John Muir Wilderness, California








New York Harbor








Anza Borrego, California








Tail end of magic hour, Eastern Sierra, CA








My neighborhood. It's hard to get frustrated when you're stuck in such a beautiful place. I'm lucky to live here.


----------



## Gunnar_917

KennyMKSeattle said:


> Wedding Cake Rock, NSW, Australia
> View attachment 15125549


Nice illegal pic 

Bro of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917

One WTC


















Bro of OoO


----------



## Carson

Back yard. Some millionaire’s, not mines.


----------



## 5959HH

The second week in March we sailed from San Diego on the Rotterdam to Fort Lauderdale through the Panama Canal. Our first port on the fourth day was sunny Puerto Vallarta.

















So at 4:00 PM on the fourth day of our cruise we were scheduled to depart Puerto Vallarta, but at 5:00 PM we were instructed that our ship was not to leave port and another announcement would be made at 6:00 PM. At that time we were instructed that our cruise had been cancelled and we would be required to leave the ship the following morning.

Fortunately I was able to quickly go on my AA app and book a flight from Puerto Vallarta to DFW early the next afternoon. Although it was a stressful 24 hours for my wife and me, we actually had a seamless ship departure, flight home and even a brief immigration and customs event that I thought might take 3-4 hours but took less than 20-30 minutes.


----------



## PolishX

Down the road a bit from me. Figured you all would enjoy it


----------



## SolarPower

Yellowstone


----------



## SunnyOrange

San Gimignano, Italy


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## lvt




----------



## SolarPower

Whistler


----------



## SunnyOrange

Montbéliard, France


----------



## SolarPower

Melbourne


















Gaol
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Melbourne_Gaol


----------



## Black5

SolarPower said:


> Melbourne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaol
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Melbourne_Gaol


My home town...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## SolarPower

Love the city!
Scootered it all over.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Radelaide and surrounds













































Brother of OoO


----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## lvt




----------



## BundyBear

Gunnar_917 said:


> Radelaide and surrounds


I see that you found your way to The Cube.

By the way, what is Radelaide? :-d


----------



## BundyBear

Some great photos here. Definitely places to go and see once this covid-19 is lifted. I hope that tourism will boost the economy again.

I haven't got old castles and buildings. I am more an outdoorsy and nature lover. This is my contribution. My little spot of paradise.









If you like nature and water sports like snorkelling, diving, etc. this is the place.


----------



## Black5

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Some great photos here. Definitely places to go and see once this covid-19 is lifted. I hope that tourism will boost the economy again.
> 
> I haven't got old castles and buildings. I am more an outdoorsy and nature lover. This is my contribution. My little spot of paradise.
> 
> View attachment 15147275
> 
> 
> If you like nature and water sports like snorkelling, diving, etc. this is the place.


That's gorgeous!

The water is so clear...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5

Where else would you see a Cadillac suspended but the Hard Rock Cafe in LA...


----------



## Black5

Time for a lollipop in LA...


----------



## BundyBear

Black5 said:


> That's gorgeous!
> 
> The water is so clear...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


The only way to that island is to fly via Perth or if you have a private ocean going yacht. If going via yacht, you have to moor on the other side of the island as the keel might be too deep to enter the shallow waters. The months from June to October is beautiful. Great surf and friendly locals. I spent my nights in the only pub there and had drinks with the King.


----------



## BundyBear

Black5 said:


> That's gorgeous!
> 
> The water is so clear...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


The only way to that island is to fly via Perth or if you have a private ocean going yacht. If going via yacht, you have to moor on the other side of the island as the keel might be too deep to enter the shallow waters. The months from June to October is beautiful. Great surf and friendly locals. I spent my nights in the only pub there and had drinks with the King.


----------



## Black5

Madison Square Garden, NY...


----------



## Black5

See no evil...


----------



## Black5

The mouse is pervasive.
Where else but Orlando, Florida...


----------



## Black5

Kennedy Space Centre...


----------



## mui.richard

Black5 said:


> Time for a lollipop in LA...


Is that a handbag near the bottom corner of that photo?


----------



## Black5

mui.richard said:


> Is that a handbag near the bottom corner of that photo?


No.
That's the toe of my shoe.
I probably should have cropped it out of the photo...
Whoops!


----------



## mui.richard

Black5 said:


> No.
> That's the toe of my shoe.
> I probably should have cropped it out of the photo...
> Whoops!


Oooooo, very "fashionable" kicks


----------



## Black5

mui.richard said:


> Oooooo, very "fashionable" kicks


Hardly.
Fashion and I don't usually get along.
Pretty basic Puma walkers.
Comfortable for walking around a new city though...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## SolarPower

Should we all go there?


----------



## SunnyOrange

Few from Paris :


----------



## lvt

SolarPower said:


> Should we all go there?


Many of us have been there, in our sweetest dreams.


----------



## domayotte

Barcelona Cathedral

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte

Mount Katahdin, Maine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Black5 said:


> Kennedy Space Centre...


Paul Newman's Paul Newman from the last time I was in NYC









Brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear

Gunnar_917 said:


> Paul Newman's Paul Newman from the last time I was in NYC


Well, at least you got to see it. ;-)


----------



## BundyBear

Gunnar_917 said:


> Paul Newman's Paul Newman from the last time I was in NYC


Well, at least you got to see it. ;-)


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## BRN

Old Point Loma Lighthouse, San Diego, CA


----------



## BRN

<<<DP>>>


----------



## SolarPower

The smallest Light house I saw. Shelter Cove, CA









and famous black rock beach


----------



## Black5

Gunnar_917 said:


> Paul Newman's Paul Newman from the last time I was in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother of OoO


So it was you who snapped it up!

Show us a wristy...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## constant change

Here are my attempts at taking moonrise photos. One is The Mittens in Monument Valley with the moon up over the horizon, but completely behind one of The Mittens. The other is Schnebly Hill in Sedona, Arizona. I'll take the desert over the beach every time!


----------



## Gunnar_917

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Well, at least you got to see it. ;-)


Some lame ass took a pic of his SD with that in the background. I laughed at how lame that was and he saw it

I was also wearing my SD

Brother of OoO


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SunnyOrange

Oostende, Belgium


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Pitt addington marsh









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

NYC, short ride away for me.


----------



## Kieran1

Some amazing pics here. Made me smile


----------



## SolarPower

Not too far from home.


----------



## SunnyOrange

A monastery at the top of Mont Sainte-Odile, in the Vosges Mountains in Alsace, France.


----------



## SolarPower

Hikone, Japan


----------



## Bradtothebones

Murrells Inlet, SC


----------



## PHStern

Santa Magdalena in the Italian Dolomites.


----------



## SolarPower

Alaska


----------



## SunnyOrange

SolarPower said:


> Alaska


Fantastic picture! I've always loved to see trains passing through some wild surroundings...


----------



## SunnyOrange

Basel


----------



## BRN

Zürich, Switzerland 2014


----------



## BRN

Washington DC


----------



## BRN

It's amazing how the quality of Iphone cameras has improved over the years. The photos I took in Zürich were with an Iphone 4. Washington DC, Iphone XS.


----------



## Gunnar_917

BRN said:


> NYC, short ride away for me.


Has the Waldorf Astoria re-opened?

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917

BRN said:


> It's amazing how the quality of Iphone cameras has improved over the years. The photos I took in Zürich were with an Iphone 4. Washington DC, Iphone XS.


Funnily enough I prefer the photos from the 4. The XS May have better clarity but the first two from the 4 have much more warmth in the image

Brother of OoO


----------



## SolarPower

SunnyOrange said:


> Fantastic picture! I've always loved to see trains passing through some wild surroundings...


Thanks. Few more then


----------



## SunnyOrange

SolarPower said:


> Thanks. Few more then


Oh, lucky you!!!!!!! What an adventure, fantastic! 🌞


----------



## BRN

SF


----------



## BRN

La Jolla, California


----------



## BRN

Quebec, Canada


----------



## Klesk




----------



## Gunnar_917

SF









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917

More SF









Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917

Brother of OoO


----------



## Gunnar_917

Last one. I was over the moon seeing this and really hoping for when I can get back to west coast USA









Brother of OoO


----------



## whineboy

Byodo-in temple, Uji, Japan:










Okayama Korakuen (garden), Okayama, Japan:










Tordesillas, Spain:


----------



## EugV12

Nha Trang Bay, Vietnam


----------



## BundyBear

EugV12 said:


> View attachment 15331244
> 
> Nha Trang Bay, Vietnam


That's a picture perfect postcard photo! Nicely done


----------



## adk225

Death Valley


----------



## SolarPower

Excellent Death Valley pics!


----------



## SunnyOrange

Amsterdam


----------



## SunnyOrange

More pictures of Amsterdam :


----------



## BRN

Seattle



























First ever Starbucks


----------



## SolarPower

Seattle


----------



## sorinp1

Toronto by night









CN Tower - Toronto - view from ferry to Toronto Island









Niagara Falls - Ontario, Canada









Cruise ship - Quebec City









Chateau Frontenac - Quebec City









Montmorency Falls - Quebec City









Statue of Liberty - New York harbour









Flatiron building - New York


----------



## twistur

Whistler


----------



## manofrolex

Mount Fuji









In flight somewhere


----------



## twistur

Grand Canyon


----------



## SolarPower

Yes, Grand Canyon


----------



## twistur

Taipei, Taiwan








Kinkakuji- Kyoto, Japan








Gold Coast, Australia


----------



## twistur

Venice, Italy








Neuschwanstein Castle- Bavaria, Germany








Rome, Italy


----------



## ecruz

Vegas and the Grand Canyon, February 28 & 29, right before the lock down.


----------



## ecruz

This is from last November, driving my son from Michigan to Mammoth Lakes California, where he spent the winter working at a ski shop.

The Badlands, South Dakota.

















Arches National Park, Utah


----------



## SolarPower

NY, obviously


----------



## twistur

San Francisco








Tokyo








Annecy, France
















Prague


----------



## TedG954




----------



## Trinityten

*B L M protest ! THE CHOP Zone











































*


----------



## Skellig

One for the Golfers. Old Course Ballybunion this evening.


----------



## kritameth

Similan Islands, Thailand.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Harrison Hot Springs, British Columbia









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## twistur

Alcatraz








Vancouver








Honolulu








Daegu, South Korea


----------



## Steverice1077

Hong Kong just before the lockdowns


----------



## Incident

Tegallalang rice terraces in Ubud


----------



## Lodi

Venice Skate Park - L.A. Pictures tweaked to have a warmer/film vibe.









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## twistur

Rangitoto Island








Salzburg







Rome


----------



## dharper

I really miss being able to travel.

Obligatory wrist shot on the Charles Bridge, Prague.

Time for refreshment.

Munich.

Schloss Neuschwanstein.


----------



## dharper

Skellig said:


> One for the Golfers. Old Course Ballybunion this evening.
> View attachment 15372553


Love love love Ballybunion! Took this long before we had cameras in our pockets.


----------



## PHStern

Wife and I just returned from probably our last backpacking trip in the Wind River Mountains of Wyoming. For our 60+ year old bodies it was tough, but the spectacular views made it worthwhile.


----------



## PHStern

dharper said:


> I really miss being able to travel.
> 
> Obligatory wrist shot on the Charles Bridge, Prague.
> 
> Time for refreshment.
> 
> Munich.
> 
> Schloss Neuschwanstein.


No place in the world like southern Germany. Nice photos.


----------



## dak_la

Sunset, taken from the front porch of a house we stayed in Paso Robles 2 weeks ago.


----------



## SunnyOrange

A few more from Amsterdam :


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten

Take last week - Olympic National Forest


----------



## Skellig

Lucky enough to live here. Took this today from the top of Torc mountain looking down on Killarney and the lakes of the National park.


----------



## domayotte

Grand Falls, New Brunswick

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dharper

PHStern said:


> No place in the world like southern Germany. Nice photos.


We really like Regensburg and that area. Loved having lunch by the river at the little sausage kitchen.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Visited my two daughters, liked it so much decided to move here from Chicago.....


----------



## jbholsters

a few in Pittsburgh


----------



## jbholsters




----------



## jbholsters

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 15421325
> 
> 
> View attachment 15421326


where were these from?


----------



## Trinityten

jbholsters said:


> where were these from?


Sol Duc Falls - Olympic National Park , WA state


----------



## jbholsters

Trinityten said:


> Sol Duc Falls - Olympic National Park , WA state


thank you. It looks amazing there. Would love to ride through that on the horse!


----------



## ekeyte

Austin, Texas, view from my balcony. You can see the Capitol on the far right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross

Oia on Santorini, 2017. The woman was posing for another photographer, who just happened to dip out of the way. No photoshop needed









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sabot03196

Riding into The Arches National Park 2017










Battle Harbour, Labrador in the Battle Islands off of the Labrador coast. Their motto is, "The furthest you can be from Disneyland," and they weren't kidding.










Trap Cove, Labrador - Battle Islands. This is the settlement where my Grandfather was born. It was cleared out by the Canadian Govt. in the mid sixties and the families relocated to the mainland.

Sometimes it's fun to travel well off the beaten path.


----------



## creepy ross

The Flamingo House in Palm Springs, available thru airbnb









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lodi

A - Lofoten Islands (Norway)


----------



## buddahlou

Costa Rica


----------



## creepy ross

Crazy Donkey, Santorini Brewing Company.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mp_chronorides

We were supposed to go on a 2 week cruise to the British Isles this coming May but it got cancelled 😪. I was very excited to take some pictures. Here are some from our previous Euro trip


----------



## Wokka

Iceland, 3 years ago. Absolutely loved it!


----------



## rower003




----------



## rower003




----------



## mp_chronorides

Wokka said:


> Iceland, 3 years ago. Absolutely loved it!
> View attachment 15557004


that's amazing shutter work right there


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

rower003 said:


> View attachment 15557062


What a view to have

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## bruck177

Betterthere said:


> Second trip cancelled Charleston, SC
> View attachment 15028997


I had to cancel my first Charleston trip this year


----------



## Betterthere

bruck177 said:


> I had to cancel my first Charleston trip this year


bummer ...maybe 2021


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## M3xpress

Last time in California pre Covid for a nice drive.
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mykedude

Just a few from past trips

Watkins Glen Falls in Ithaca, NY










Nantucket, MA










Skagway, Alaska


----------



## GMT-man

Hiking towards the Everest Base Camp with my girlfriend in 1998. This is the High Scenic Trail opposite side of Tengboche Monastery (on the ridge center right), which offers much more impressive views than the standard trail everybody is using via Tengpoche.


----------



## Gunnar_917

GMT-man said:


> Hiking towards the Everest Base Camp with my girlfriend in 1998. This is the High Scenic Trail opposite side of Tengboche Monastery (on the ridge center right), which offers much more impressive views than the standard trail everybody is using via Tengpoche.
> 
> View attachment 15753452


Love it!

Have you been back since 98? I've done that trek twice (2011 and 2018, the former was much, much quieter than the latter).

View of Lhotse and Amadablam taken from roughly the same spot (it was a bit further down the trail in the direction you were headed) 20 years later:


----------



## GMT-man

Gunnar_917 said:


> Have you been back since 98? I've done that trek twice (2011 and 2018, the former was much, much quieter than the latter).


I have been there in 1985 when I hiked from Jiri to Gokyo, across Cho La to EBC, climbed to Lho La behind the EBC with Americans, closed Amphu Labtsa to Mera, eixit via Lukla to Jiri 42 days.

Then this 1998 trip 25 days walking in from Jiri, fly out.

In 2000 walk in from Jiri, EBC, Gokyo, over Zatrwa La to Peak 41 and attempted that, fly out Lukla.

2009 quick visit with my wife after 40 day Manaslu - NaarPho - AC - Tilicho - ABC trek, just 12 days from Lukla to EBC and walk out to Shivalaya.

In 2018 I walked in from Dhap Bazar over Pikey Peak to Jumbesi, to Dudh Kund lake and shortcut Yak Butter Trail* to Gaht, then to ADBC, Chukhung, Gokyo, Renjo La to Thame - Namche fly out.

In addition to these couple of Annapurna Circuits in the eighties, Lumbasumba La section of GHT in 2017, Annapurna Sanctuary 3 times at various times.

I just made a video about those old AC treks if you are interested: 




*) this was interesting, only 3 foreigners done this so far.


----------



## soufiane

Shanghai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Istanbul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange

Baden-Baden


----------



## Gunnar_917

GMT-man said:


> I have been there in 1985 when I hiked from Jiri to Gokyo, across Cho La to EBC, climbed to Lho La behind the EBC with Americans, closed Amphu Labtsa to Mera, eixit via Lukla to Jiri 42 days.
> 
> Then this 1998 trip 25 days walking in from Jiri, fly out.
> 
> In 2000 walk in from Jiri, EBC, Gokyo, over Zatrwa La to Peak 41 and attempted that, fly out Lukla.
> 
> 2009 quick visit with my wife after 40 day Manaslu - NaarPho - AC - Tilicho - ABC trek, just 12 days from Lukla to EBC and walk out to Shivalaya.
> 
> In 2018 I walked in from Dhap Bazar over Pikey Peak to Jumbesi, to Dudh Kund lake and shortcut Yak Butter Trail* to Gaht, then to ADBC, Chukhung, Gokyo, Renjo La to Thame - Namche fly out.
> 
> In addition to these couple of Annapurna Circuits in the eighties, Lumbasumba La section of GHT in 2017, Annapurna Sanctuary 3 times at various times.
> 
> I just made a video about those old AC treks if you are interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *) this was interesting, only 3 foreigners done this so far.


WOW! You've done some amazing hikes and all at a time when they weren't popular!!

I'll watch that video properly a bit later; had a quick skim and it seems really great!


----------



## CLQstrap

Da lat, Viet Nam


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## maguirejp

Ix







Ixtapa Mexico April 2019


----------



## Kelvin0628

How I miss traveling.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Belgrade, Serbia.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## piktor

Holland


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## M3xpress

Nice day at the track.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Elle Harper

Very nice shots. Continue to celebrate the photography
Lightroom vs Snapseed Battle: What to Choose?


----------



## daghoi

looking forward to travel again, here are a few from Vietnam a couple of years ago.


----------



## domayotte

The Portland Headlight, Maine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

Three volcanoes. L-R, Mt. Saint Helens, Mt. Rainier, Mt. Adams. Washington Cascades. Taken at the summit of Silver Star, 4400 ft or so.


----------



## Trinityten

Semiahmoo, WA


----------



## Trinityten

Myvatn, Iceland


----------



## maestindy1

Vilcabamba Ecuador


----------



## aehaas




----------



## Wokka

Tjeldsund, Norway


----------



## Yicker In Indiana

A few shots from my travels.

1) Man on the Moor, North Yorkshire, England









2) Lanzarote, Canary Islands (damned iPhone sunspots)









4) Whitby, North Yorkshire.









4) Saltburn, North Yorkshire









5) Columbus, Indiana (currently home)









6) Palma De Mallorca


----------



## TedG954




----------



## supersilent




----------



## Cocas

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 15816488
> 
> 
> View attachment 15816490
> 
> 
> View attachment 15816491



yes, Da Lat, Vietnam, a super nice place to visit.


----------



## Cocas

Cocas said:


> View attachment 16825718
> 
> View attachment 16825717
> 
> View attachment 16825719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, Da Lat, Vietnam, a super nice place to visit.


Da Lat lake reflection of landscape at night


----------



## Cocas

Cocas said:


> View attachment 16827699
> 
> View attachment 16827698
> 
> 
> Da Lat lake reflection of landscape at night



Da Lat daytime


----------



## cheungzafun

Anyone who hasn't been to japan before, must try! It was one of the best experiences ever, and the food was the best.


----------



## vacashawn

Few shots from walking around today in Ushuaia, Argentina.

12.15.22
Canon R5 w/15-35mm f/2.8 lens. Various settings.


----------



## johnny action

Kahului Harbor, Maui, Hawaii 





-NoSeasBoludo-


----------



## dohc97

beautiful shots everyone, ill share some of mine but not on the same level.









This is Palma, Majorca, Spain









Costa Brava, Spain


----------



## SaMaster14

More of a music video slideshow, but from Maui 2023!






I'll add some photos, as well!


----------

